# CoD 4 - CD-Key verloren



## GoldenGalil (13. Mai 2011)

Hey,
Ich möchte schonmal im vorraus sagen, das ist keine Frage nach einem CD-Key!!!
Ich habe die Original CD (als treuer Fan würde ich so ein geniales Spiel nie gecracked runteladen)!

Ich hab CoD 4 gespielt seit es draußen ist, aber das auf meinem Tower PC. Nun hab ich mir vor nem halben Jahr ein MacBook gekauft und vor kurzen BootCamp installiert und somit Windows.
Und als ich die CD im Schrank gesehn hab, muss ich es einfach wieder installieren   

Leider hab ich nurnoch die CD, ohne Hülle.. 
Daher wollte ich wissen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt den Key irgendwie aus der CD auszulesen, oder es eine Möglichkeit gibt einen neuen Anzufordern. 

Zur Not kauf ich mir das Spiel neu, aber wär halt fein, wenns doch ne Möglicket gäb   

Danke schonmal ^^

Edit: 
Ach ja, natürlich hab ich schon danach gesucht, allerding wird in jemdem Forum, das ich bis jetzt gesehn hab, der ThreadStarter niedergemacht, weil alle meinen er hätte sich das Spiel illegal runtergeladen, und nirgends kommt es zu einer vernünftigen antwort, hoffe hier klappts besser


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

Aus der CD aber kann man den Key nicht auslesen, denn der Key ist nicht in der CD drin - das wäre viel zu teuer, denn dann müsste jede CD ein Einzelstück mit jeweils einem anderen key sein. Da ist lediglich ein Alroritmus mit im Setup drin, der prüft, ob der eingebene Key einem bestimmten Muster enstpricht - wenn ja, dann wird installiert. Und wenn Du dann online spielst wird noch geprüft, ob der key nicht gleichzeitig schon benutzt wird. 

Du kannst VERSUCHEN, dass Du einfach mal den alten Installationsordner nimmst und das Spiel von da aus startest, sofern Du die Festplatte noch hast. Wie man den key aber ggf. aus der Installation auslesen kann, weiß ich nicht. 


Allein die CD wird Dir auch nichts nutzen, um einen Key anzufordern, da die CD ja kein eindeutiger Beweis ist: die könntest Du ja von jemand geliehen haben, nur um einen Key anzufordern.


----------



## GoldenGalil (13. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort   

Uhm ja leider hat mein Tower ein Netzwerkanschluss-problem gehabt und ich bekomm ihn nimma an   
Daher ist es mir im mom nicht möglich an die alte Festplatte ranzukommen. (Und da Windows aufm MacBook Pro ziehmlich gut läuft, hab ich auch jetzt kein Verlangen danach den ollen Tower reparieren zu lassen ^^)

Ja sowas ändliches hatte ich vermutet... Wär auch zu einfach gewesen ^^ 

Und ja mit dem Punkt mit der CD hast du recht...
Naja gut bleibt mir wohl nicht anderes übrig, eine neues Exemplar zu kaufen...

Danke nochmals


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2011)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, den Support anzuschreiben. Ich nehme mal an, dass sie dann nach einem Kaufbeleg fragen werden. Also wäre es schon gut, wenn man da noch einen Kassenbon oder eine Rechnung hat, mit der man ihnen belegen kann, dass man es auch wirklich gekauft hat. Sowas wird ja meistens verlangt.


----------



## GoldenGalil (13. Mai 2011)

Das hab ich gleich als erstes versucht, leider scheinen weder Invinity Ward noch Activision auf Support E-Mails bezüglich CoD 4 zu antworten... 
Schade isses, aber mei, ist ja auch schon etwas her ^^

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass mir eine neue Hülle vor die Füße fällt, als dass ich den Kassenzettel von dahmals wiederfinde


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

Vlt. findest Du ja auch jemanden, der Dir nur den key verkauft.


----------



## GoldenGalil (13. Mai 2011)

Ja aber, dann müsste ich dem doch auch vertraun, dass er das Spiel nimma online spielt oder?!


----------



## GoldenGalil (13. Mai 2011)

Naja werd mit wohl das Spiel nochmal kaufen, denk nicht, dass es teuer sein wird ^^ 

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Crysisheld (13. Mai 2011)

Du hättest die DVD auch in nen Umschlag mit nem netten Brief stecken können und an Activision Deutschland schicken können. Auf sowas reagiert der Support meist immer sehr positiv. Hatte mal - auch wenn mich einige jetzt steinigen - gute Erfahrung mit EA bezüglich Command & Conquer 3.


----------

